# Subele el mambo



## elena73

Mi riferisco a un verso di Gasolina di Daddy Yankee 
(che ho sempre avuto la curiosità di capire!!):

Subele el mambo para que mis gatas prendan los motores...
Que quiere decir ''subele el mambo''?

Mettigli il mambo (????), in modo che le mie ragazze accendano i motori.

Confido nel vostro expertise.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dice "zúmbale mambo pa' que mi gata prenda los motores".

Temo che la traduzione non metaforica di questa canzone non sia possibile inserirla nel foro: troppi 

In senso figurato sarebbe il mambo/musica che fa eccitare la sua donna (mi gata).


----------



## elena73

Todavia hay muchos sitios de 'letras' che ponen 'subele'.... (y tambien hay otro thread en wordreference donde pero al fin no se intiende lo quiere decir)
Ursu-lab... mi vuoi dire quindi che non lo saprò mai?? 

EDIT: Che vuol dire Subele?? O 'zumbale'?? No lo intiendo


----------



## chlapec

En mi opinión, aunque la letra esté impregnada de erotismo y connotación sexual, esta no llega al punto obligarnos a poner .

La frase suena mejor con "zúmbale" que con "súbele el".

El que canta le pide a alguien que exprese con mucha intensidad el ritmo de la música o del baile (en sentido literal). El verbo zumbar le aporta esa connotación sexual, pero a mi entender no se puede hacer metáfora. En el contexto (latinoamericano y poco dado a intercambios de parejas), no creo que un hombre le pida a otro que le haga algo a su "gata" para que prenda los motores (para que se ponga cachonda). Así que para mi el asunto es literal. Yo me imagino a alguien interpretando música de mambo y uno que la baila con su chica lo incita a darle intensidad al ritmo, para que la chica se mueva más voluptuosamente y eso la vaya excitando. En fin, divagaciones.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, ma se ascolti la canzone, sentirai che dice "zúmbale":

Il verbo è "zumbar" (zúmbale el mambo a ella), e il testo è in puro slang pieno di riferimenti sessuali di un machismo a dir poco spaventoso, tipico del reggaeton latino.

No, non è volgarissima come testo, ma direi nelle intenzioni. Il "tanque" di lei che si riempie non dà certo un'immagine di donna angelicata...


----------



## chlapec

Ya, pero la cosa es: "dale caña *con la música*"...(...que luego ya le daré yo con lo mío...). Vamos, pura poesía.

Y que conste que soy tan prolijo en explicaciones porque me dió pena Elena lamentándose de que no lo entendía, porque en mi sincera opinión, que no es más que eso, las letras de los regetones no son como para perder mucho tiempo con ellas.


----------



## elena73

chlapec said:


> que no es más que eso, las letras de los regetones no son como para perder mucho tiempo con ellas.



Sono d'accordo, non gli va dato molto peso, è solo per capire. 

Zumbar=ronzare (come un insetto) che c'entra con 'Fai salire il ritmo del mambo'? Come se explica esto?


----------



## Neuromante

Regetón, regetón.

No tiene ningún sentido, no tiene ninguna gramática, no tiene valor lingüístico no tiene nada. No hace falta intentar traducir algo que en español da pena, cuando no risa.

No intentes entender algo que no tiene nada que entender. Piensa que es solo una jerga de un nivel cultural menos que ínfimo que, para colmo, intentan hacer críptica para autoconvencerse de que son intelectualmente superiores. Sí a eso le sumas el que está lleno de referencias esotéricas solo para iniciados y que esos "iniciados" no tienen nada en lo que iniciarse. Más todas las pseudoalegorías y las palabras que sustituyen a otras, que no es que sean de por si muy lógicas...

Vamos: Que salvo que sea para una tesis doctoral, yo ni me plantearía traducir algo en reguetonés


----------



## chlapec

elena73 said:


> *Zumbar*=ronzare (come un insetto) che c'entra con 'Fai salire il ritmo del mambo'? Come se explica esto?


 
Le accezioni 3, 7 e 8 del DRAE hanno a che fare con questo senso. Anche l'espressione _zumbando_.


----------



## honeyheart

Otra opción podría ser que dijera "súbele al mambo", que significaría que le suba el volumen a la música; pero, más allá de esto, yo escuché esa parte de la canción, traté de discernir si era "súbele" o "zúmbale", pero lo que oí fue "*súmale* mambo".


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> Otra opción podría ser que dijera "súbele al mambo", que significaría que le suba el volumen a la música;


Efectivamente esto tendrìa un sentido. 
Esto de 'zumbale el mambo', lo siento, pero aun no lo intiendo...


----------



## Neuromante

¿Qué mambo? Es regetón, no saben lo que es un mambo. Seguramente "mambo" es una alusión sexual a algo, como lo son las gatas, los motores...


Lo de las "gatas" se refiere más a una parte de sus chicas que a las chicas "completas" por decirlo de una forma elegante.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> Lo de las "gatas" se refiere más a una parte de sus chicas que a las chicas "completas" por decirlo de una forma elegante.






Neuromante said:


> ¿Qué mambo? Es regetón, no saben lo que es un  mambo. Seguramente "mambo" es una alusión sexual a algo, como lo son las  gatas, los motores...



Lo que no intiendo es 'zumbale' el significado del este verbo en este caso....


----------



## Neuromante

Zumbarle a la botella   Que te gusta beber, que estás bebiendo demasiado (En una reunión de amigos, por ejemplo)


Si usas "mambo" en lugar de fiesta, "baldoria", juerga sexual, etc... pues el significado se deduce, pero es imposible que un regetoniano pueda tener un proceso mental tan complejo o basado en  significados alegóricos de todas las palabras de la frase


----------



## gatogab

*Zúmbale mambo para que mis gatas prendan los motores.*

*Accelera mambo così che le mie gatte warn:* putitas*) accendano i motori.*

*Pasó zumbando = è passato come una saetta.*

*Mambo:*


> Il mambo e un genere musicale e una danza nata a Cuba. La parola mambo significa conversazione con gli dei in lingua kikongo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Gato, scusa il gioco di parole, ma "la gata" (al singolare) di una donna è un'altra cosa... 

In romanesco è, paradossalmente, la topa.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Gato, scusa il gioco di parole, ma "la gata" (al singolare) di una donna è un'altra cosa e sta in mezzo alle gambe...


 
Le *ginocchia*, allora!!

Ahora en serio, el sentido metafórico de las palabras es libre, pero "gata", en España al menos, no significa "órgano sexual externo femenino", salvo que uno sepa francés, y entonces le viene en mente.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Gato, scusa il gioco di parole, ma "la gata" (al singolare) di una donna è *anche *un'altra cosa e sta in mezzo alle gambe...
> 
> In romanesco è, paradossalmente, la topa.


 
Muy agradecido por su información. 
Usted propone un simpático "juego de palabras" entre una gata y la pareja del ratón.
Ma mi trovo con una frase che parla di *"gatas" *(plurale).
E fino a prova contraria, è risaputo che le dame portano in giro una sola *gata.*


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Ma mi trovo con una frase che parla di *"gatas" *(plurale).
> E fino a prova contraria, è risaputo che le dame portano in giro una sola *gata.*




In realtà la canzone dice:



> pa' que *mi gata* (singolare) prenda los motores


Era scritto nella prima risposta al thread.

In tutto il testo si riferisce a "su gat*a*": "*mi gata* no para de...", "*a ella le* gusta...", ecc.
Spesso e volentieri le trascrizioni dei testi delle canzoni che si trovano in rete sono piene di errori, non è una novità.




> "gata", en España al menos, no significa "órgano sexual externo  femenino", salvo que uno sepa francés, y entonces le viene en mente.


Il cantante Daddy Yankee non ha niente a che fare con la Spagna, perché è portoricano, quindi sicuramente bilingue spagnolo americano. E anche in inglese ha questo doppio senso piuttosto famoso.

Comunque, essendo volutamente ambiguo, si può interpretare anche in senso generale: "mi gata" sarà allora "la sua donna", "la gasolina" per es. la carica o qualcosa da bere per scaldarsi, il mambo la musica da ballare, il tanque il suo corpo, ecc.


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


> *Zúmbale mambo *
> 
> *Accelera mambo *
> 
> *Pasó zumbando = è passato come una saetta.*
> 
> *Mambo:*



Grazie ora ho capito! Non riuscivo a trovare il corrispettivo in italiano. 

Il mambo mi risultava.... Conoscete la canzone 'mambo italiano' (remixata di recente)? ''All you Calabresi do the Mambo like-a-crazy'' (=tutti voi Calabresi, mettetevi a ballare il mambo come pazzi)


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Grazie ora ho capito! Non riuscivo a trovare il corrispettivo in italiano.
> 
> Il mambo mi risultava.... Conoscete la canzone 'mambo italiano' (remixata di recente)? ''All you Calabresi do the Mambo like-a-crazy'' (=tutti voi Calabresi, mettetevi a ballare il mambo come pazzi)


 
E' famoso il _mambo_ del film _Blob-Fluido Mortale,_ che fa anche da sigla musicale al programma di Rai3, _'Blob'._


----------



## Neuromante

En serio, gente: No mezclen a los del regetón con la lengua española, inglesa o china. No busquen explicaciones doctas o meramente jergales.

Los regetoneros son un submundo, se inventan el idioma. Usan palabras de argot y le dan un significado distinto para no ser entendidos, si es que lo dicen ellos mismos

Ursula, no creo que sea bilingue. Es más, casi con toda seguridad será "antilingüe".

Están discutiendo el sexo de los ángeles con la autopsia de un calamar. Háganme caso.


----------



## Willant

Esa canción es extremadamente vieja por eso es más vulgar que el reggaetón actual (al menos las más comerciales).  Las canciones modernas de ese género son  menos vulgares (o con cero vulgaridad) en ese sentido.  
Pero acerca del significado de la frase en cuestión,  yo la entiendo como “suban/aceleren el ritmo para que su chica se mueva rápido y sensual.”


----------



## honeyheart

Lo cierto es que nunca vamos a poder saber qué quiere decir porque, para empezar, no sabemos qué dice.


----------

